# silver flecks in top soil?



## Jiff (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought some top soil earlier, with the intent of boiling it, then capping with flourite sand. When I was going through it sifting out the wood peices i kept noticing silver metallic looking flakes as i went deeper and deeper into the bag. Theyre flat, and ~1/16" in diameter. Any idea what this is?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Vermiculite. Harmless but does tend to float.


----------



## Jiff (Jan 27, 2011)

Many thanks, sir.


----------



## Safez (Mar 4, 2011)

Agreed, I use this stuff in addition to peat and pearlite for potting my indoor houseplants


----------

